# Best spinning reel surf ??opus bull?



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

I was looking at this reel I plan to buy a 10'6 breakaway spinning rod but I dont know what spinning reel would be great for distance and overall quality.

http://www.basspro.com/Daiwa-Opus-Bull-Saltwater-Spinning-Reels/product/10210000/-1754103


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Go with the Emblem Pro line. They cost a little more but are worth it. In fact, the whole Emblem line are great reels for the price. I have an Emblem Pro 4500 on my AFAW, 4500 on a 10ft 5 star rod, 5000 on a 12ft Daiwa Saltiga, Emcast 4500 on a 10ft Daiwa Saltiga and a Emcast Sport 5500 on a 12ft Okuma Solaris.


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

now they have the new emblem pro a for 2011 wondering what you think of tht I also saw i post where the opus bull was going to replace the emblem? is this true


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

RWalleySA said:


> now they have the new emblem pro a for 2011 wondering what you think of tht I also saw i post where the opus bull was going to replace the emblem? is this true


The jury is still out with me on the new Emblem Pro. Gonna have to pick one up and check it out and I'm not really familiar with the Opus.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

That Opus is a 23oz monster and if the rod you are looking at is the Omega then I wouldn't consider such a heavy reel. I would go with the new CI4 Stradic 4400 or a Cabo . . . 

And about the "new" Emblem . . . 

Our "new" $160 Emblem is actually the beater of the UK Windcast SERIES that's been available for nearly 2 years. The only difference being that in the "new" Emblem the 4 ball bearings are corrosion resistant and it sports the midrange Windcast's handle.

The DaiwaUK MSRP for the bottom range S is £99 ($156) and can be found selling for £78 ($123). (£/$ conversions as of 11/25/10 at 6PM EDT)

Above the S in the UK Windcast series is the X (£149.99MSRP/£112.99 retail/$178). It weighs 1.1oz less than the S/Emblem and has 5 CRBB's and Quickdrag.

Then comes the top shelf Z . . .

2.1ozs less than our "new" Emblem and has 8 CRBB's, Quickdrag and it sports the Basiair's handle and a better knob.

DaiwaUK MSRP is £199.99 and it can be had for £146.99 ($231).

Our "new" Emblem Pro A:










All three UK reels:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Yeah, the Opus is a big cheap pig. Not one you'd want to pair with a Breakaway. For surf casting you want a spinning reel with a long tapered spool. Daiwa offers three reels that I know of that are for Surf casting without getting into the highend Saltigas. Those are the Emcast Plus, Emcast Sport and Sealine Black. The Sealine is also a bait runner. It can also be used to free line live bait. Good luck.


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

So what do you guys think will be besr for a 10 6 omega?


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

*Reel*

So what do you guys think will be besr for a 10 6 omega?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Me persoanlly, I would go with the Emblem lines like Crew said. The older Emblem Pro 4500 would be perfect to that sized rod.


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

thanks for your help!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I have the Omega and while it is 10-6 and rated to 5oz it has the feel of a medium duty rod . . . No matter what, a 22oz or more reel is just too much for it. It isn't a heaver and using a big spool reel on it really won't offer a performance advantage that would be a positive return on the weight. I would definitely try to keep the reel under 20ozs and with your budget that would put you in the 4000 - 5000 range (200-230yds of 20lb braid); I wouldn't be wary of using a smaller well engineered reel from Daiwa, Shimano or Quantum on this rod.

Take a look at the Daiwa Exceler 4500 and speaking from experience I have used a Penn 560 Slammer on mine and it performed fine with 20/30lb braid. .


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

tica gx scepter

under 85 dollars

recommended by High Plains Drifter- he fishes for 50 pound plus big game surf sportfish (jacks, roosterfish, cubera snappers in the Baja Mexico surf)

I plan on getting this reel myself


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

*reel*

i plan to use mono. I want to stay away from braid if that it possible. It is cheap to go that route for line. So do you feel the Emblem Pro A is too heavy?? i think it is 23 oz. I never had a omega before I like to think i could use it for bait and lures


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Reelin' those are some very nice spinners. Perfect for Surf casting. Light weight, low profile, long tapered spool! Too bad I'm done with spinning reels. 

Wally, I agree that the 4000 class is what you're looking for. Shimano Spheros, Daiwa Emcast sport. Just about any 4000 series reel for $85 of more would work.

Why am I done with spinners? Just personal preference. I've developed a love affair with Abu rockets for surf casting and pier.


----------



## RWalleySA (May 2, 2010)

Wow if im looking to go light and not get too ezpensive maybe I should get a coventional with a 6500 with a levelwind


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

RWalleySA said:


> Wow if im looking to go light and not get too ezpensive maybe I should get a coventional with a 6500 with a levelwind


6500 level wind is about $150.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

If I were you I would research the Shimano Ultegra 5500 XTB or XSA (baby pit) they are sold in the UK and you can get one shipped for about $145.... I'll Try to post a picture..


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

XSB Quick Drag

[URL="







[/URL]

XTB Qucik Drag and Baitrunner option..


----------



## SurfPlug (May 8, 2010)

Vs200


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Depending on how you will be using the reel rod combo I would not worry about the weight of the reel. If you are just going to cast and retrieve then weight might be a factor. If the rod reel combo is going to be spiked the weight is not an issue.


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

Check out these; I've use a 60 for 3 yearsnow with no problems whatsoever. If you can find an old 704z, we'll that's my go to still! http://www.tackledirect.com/quantum-boca-pt-spinning-reels.html


----------



## gman1253 (Nov 9, 2008)

May want to check out the Stradic 8000FI. As long as you don't dunk it you should be good & they have the new line propulsion system & lip to help in distance. The Saragosa would be better but it's around $200.

The Scepter is around 22- 23 oz & a tad heavy for the Omega IMHO. On HPD's last Rooster trip they also experienced some gear stripping issues on the newer Scepter, so maybe TICA changed the gear metal?

Maybe the Penn Battle may work out, it;s an upgraded Sargus, but have not handled it or tried it.

The problem is 20 oz spinners that are designed for max distance are not cheap and mostly in the overseas market. So for us it's a question of trade-offs. Size vs cost & availability vs saltwater survive-ability.

Good luck - Manny


----------

